

Techcrunch 50 cronyism or merit? - jeffrese

It's only been two days but so far I am underwhelmed. Perhaps I'm just not seeing it but there don't appear to be many break out stars presenting and a few suspect ones. I don't want to single anyone out but a few well funded companies look like their VCs called in favors with Arrington.
======
rms
I think people are reading too much into it. They could only accept people
that applied.

